# upgrade xorg 1.5 e udev > 124

## guerro

Ciao a tutti, volevo solo un parere:

Dite che è abbastanza sicuro fare l'upgrade dei pacchetti in oggetto alle versioni che sono ancora in "~x86"?

La mia intenzione era provare a vedere se riuscivo ad ottenere qualche miglioramento di prestazioni, senza correre troppi rischi dato che il pc portatile è utilizzato anche per lavoro...

Grazie a chiunque mi possa dare un parere   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

 *guerro wrote:*   

> upgrade ... provare a vedere se riuscivo ad ottenere qualche miglioramento di prestazioni

 

sinceramente, non vedo una grande correlazione tra l'obiettivo e lo strumento.

----------

## djinnZ

usare ACCEPT_ARCH="~x86" in make.conf è una cosa cretina assai, usare i pacchetti instabili per lavorare, a meno che non ti serve proprio quella versione (in genere è importante con l'interfaccia hardware) perchè supporta quello che ti serve o perchè risolve qualche bug specifico, è ragionevolmente sicuro.

Talvolta i devel si degnano di commentare il perchè un pacchetto è mascherato, valuta bene se è il caso di usarlo; quando non ci sono commenti è probabile che semplicemente non è stato verificato, quindi non si sa se funziona.

----------

## guerro

Il mio non è un discorso generico di passare ad un'architettura instabile (lungi da me il pensiero).

La mia richiesta era strettamente mirata ai 2 pacchetti in questione e soprattutto per sapere se nonostante fossero ancora marcati instabili potevano ritenersi ragionevolmente sicuri (non creano CRASH CONTINUI o eventi/situazioni strane)....

----------

## djinnZ

Ti ripeto, se ti riporta masked perchè ... è sicuro che non funziona altrimenti puoi pensare di avventurarti, smascherando il minimo possibile dei pacchetti e relative dipendenze, considera che ogni nuovo ebuild è per convezione ~arch finchè non è stato verificato.

Nello specifico considera che stai parlando di un elemento essenziale del sistema.

Per prima cosa smaschera udev, fatti un backup (pacchetto binario) di udev e delle regole, verifica se va tutto bene. Se tutto va bene allora ti avventuri a mettgere su il nuovo xorg, mal che vada sono necessari pochi minuti a ripristinare alla versione stabile.

Di sicuro problemi gravi non ce ne sono ma ho letto in giro che qualche rogna legata alla configurazione od alla necessità di smascherare alcune dipendenze non implicite come hal, ricompilare mesa e pango e simili, c'è e che è meglio non far avviare automaticamente X finchè non si è certi che tutto funzioni a dovere (per esempio il touchpad smette di funzionare se non hai smascherato tutto).

Milgioramenti di prestazioni non ce ne sono per un upgrade del genere, al massimo si parla di versioni dei driver che dovrebbero risolvere alcuni problemi di compatibilità.

Io non ci penso neanche lontanamente (a parte che per il profilo che uso con il gcc 3.x non è certo raccomandato).

----------

## guerro

ok, grazie 1000...

Allora aspetterò che sia indicato come stabile  :Smile: 

----------

